# Rank usage and other such non-sense



## Franko (15 Jul 2007)

There has been, of late, an influx of members and guests trying to impose themselves as superior over other members by inferring that they are Officers, Snr NCOs, or WOs.

While it may be true that they may actually hold that rank in the CF (or another country's military), which sits fine with the DS of this site, the usage of rank here is not only against the Guidelines but also against the spirit of Milnet.ca and its many boards.

Also, some prospective recruits who are waiting in the wings to go on courses, such as IAP or BOTC, have been at the forefront of these boards in the past few weeks with such quips as "so not everyone is capable of being an Officer." This is not on. Not only are you not in the CF yet, but this sort of arrogance leads to somewhat hostile responses from actual CF members.  This all tends to reflect back on the party in question and shows not leadership, but the total lack of it.

Using such ranks here and snubbing others as lower ranks is not on; it usually leads to threads spiralling downward and members getting placed onto the Warning System.

As far as education goes, many members of this site who are Jr & Snr NCOs and WOs have, in fact, completed university degrees. Please remember that when you are posting your credentials here, you may be opening a can of worms thinking that the lowly Corporal is a high school drop out when, in fact, he's already got his Masters or PhD and chose to be an NCO for personal reasons.

It does not lead to good debate nor to your being viewed in a good light by the majority of the site.

While this site is not affiliated with the CF, many senior persons are members of this site and your actions, whether you are aware of it or not, are being watched and noted.

If you are a prospective recruit who is hoping to complete the recruiting process and attain the Queen's Commission, keep the above in mind. Your future boss may be appraising your character and potential right now.

If this does become an issue with a member, appropriate steps will be taken WRT the offenders actions.



*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## McCarruthers (25 May 2008)

Having been both an NCM and an officer (the latter for almost 20 yrs)  
I found the best officers had been ORs.  And an officer is only as good as his people.
I learned much more from my Sr NCMs than from fellow officers.

I was / am of the opinion we are all equals here and can share our knowledge.

I guess I should state that I was 'only a reservist' for 27 years


----------



## Towards_the_gap (26 May 2008)

Also, those 'lowly corporal high school drop-outs' may make up for their lack of formal education with depth and breadth of experience and practical knowledge.

I say this as one of those drop-outs


----------



## Greymatters (26 May 2008)

The original post is from mid-2007.  Can Mods give input as to whether this is still a problem on the site these days?


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> The original post is from mid-2007.  Can Mods give input as to whether this is still a problem on the site these days?



Thanks!  I was biting my tongue on that one.  :-[


----------



## Franko (26 May 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> The original post is from mid-2007.  Can Mods give input as to whether this is still a problem on the site these days?



The problem consistently cyclical, usually around the holidays and over the summer.

Most notably whenever block leave is on.

Hence the broader terms given in my post. 

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

